
Were there ever 12-, 24-, 48-, etc. bit processors? - segfaultbuserr
https://retrocomputing.stackexchange.com/questions/12794/were-there-ever-12-24-48-etc-bit-processors
======
haspoken
Do you mean register size? BUS size?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1-bit_architecture](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1-bit_architecture)

And check out the box in the upper right area that is titled "Computer
architecture bit widths"

There are pages for: 1 2 4 8 12 16 18 24 26 28 31 32 36 48 60 64 128 256 512

Also check out Forth CPUs

And why stick to binary?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ternary_computer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ternary_computer)

